# Furry Role Play?



## Sol (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't say I've been here long enough to know, but I've been looking around for somewhere/some group to have some RP going with my fursona and kinda failing at it
If is there really any group active or something I'd like to know i.i
You know, like those chat/msn RP stuff.. I RP sometimes, but they're not 'furry' themed

So, does anyone has any clue? =x


----------



## Uro (Sep 15, 2009)

I hear azurephoenix likes to RP.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 15, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=48781

:V


----------



## Sol (Sep 15, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=48781
> 
> :V



Those are all forums thought... right?
I like real time RPs ><


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 15, 2009)

Sol said:


> Those are all forums thought... right?
> I like real time RPs ><


Furcadia has some places for RP and fursona RPing
places i wouldnt dare to enter...but thier there


----------



## Sol (Sep 17, 2009)

Dahguns said:


> Furcadia has some places for RP and fursona RPing
> places i wouldnt dare to enter...but thier there



Wouldn't dare?
Mind explaining? =x


----------



## Rhyrs (Sep 17, 2009)

I sometimes RP on skype with other furries. Feel free to add me if you want to.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 17, 2009)

Sol said:


> Wouldn't dare?
> Mind explaining? =x


*My guess would be that they are very sexual. But I don't know, I have never RPed there.*


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 17, 2009)

They also have them here http://forum.yiffy.tk/


----------



## Lewi (Sep 17, 2009)

MSN? A lot of people use MSN to roleplay. I have. It's fun =3


----------

